# Canon Japan Announces New Official Fan Goods



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 16, 2017)

```
Canon Japan has announced new official swag just in time for Christmas. All of these items are scheduled to be released on December 14, 2017, and if you’re like me, you’ll be on ebay December 15, 2017 looking to pick up one or two of these items.</p>
<p><strong>The new goodies being released:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Premium Gift Box MC-MUG SET</li>
<li>Lens Mug MC-MG001</li>
<li>Lens Mug MC-MG002</li>
<li>Miniature USB F-1 16GB</li>
<li>Thermal Bottle MC-TB001</li>
<li>Lunch Bag MC-LB001</li>
<li>Picnic Mat MC-PM 001 (My wife would love a picnic with a mat like this)</li>
</ul>
<p>You can check out more over at the <strong><a href="http://cweb.canon.jp/canon-official-fan-goods/index.html">Official Canon Fan Goods store</a></strong>.</p>


		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-32170 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods01.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods01-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods01-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods01-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods02.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods02-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods02-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods02-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods03.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods03-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods03-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods03-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods06.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods06-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods06-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods06-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods07.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods07-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods07-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods07-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods08.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods08-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods08-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/fangoods08-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## infared (Nov 16, 2017)

Fanbois Unite!!!!!! 

I am ALL OVER that picnic mat!!!!!!!!!! 
LOL!


----------



## djack41 (Nov 16, 2017)

This is what Canon offers when leap-frogged by the competition.


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 16, 2017)

Lol, it'll probably be overpriced


----------



## Canoneer (Nov 16, 2017)

Sony announces the a7R III, Nikon announces the D850, Panasonic announces the G9, Canon announces - coffee cups...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2017)

Canon will probably sell more coffee mugs than Sony sells a7RIIIs.


----------



## Karlbug (Nov 16, 2017)

Finally a new 50mm prime from Canon (and not a pickle jar!)


----------



## TommyLee (Nov 16, 2017)

seems like I acquire mugs...then they head to the thrift store... after a short while..

I need LESS stuff
......

I might RENT one..
maybe read a tear-down of one....

.....but if it is fun sor someone...then....good.

///////////////


the mug looks to be slightly tippy...small on bottom
now if it had stabilization..... that might help


but stabilization only works in a limited way... if it falls...... stabilization wont help


----------



## slclick (Nov 16, 2017)

Can someone compare the Canon mugs MTF to Sigma?


----------



## 1kind (Nov 16, 2017)

Canon USA also has their own merchandise store as well. But it doesn't have all the items Canon Japan has

https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/official-canon-merchandise-and-gifts

Canon USA has a backpack and messenger bag that Canon Japan doesn't have. Canon Japan has the gift box, picnic mat, photo album book, lunch box that Canon USA doesn't.


----------



## padam (Nov 16, 2017)

Some of the items (MC-TB001, MC-LB001 ,MC-PM001) will be released only in March 2018.


----------



## picturefan (Nov 16, 2017)

TommyLee said:


> ///////////////
> 
> 
> the mug looks to be slightly tippy...small on bottom
> ...



LOL, all of us know that stabilisation never works with moving subjects ;D ;D


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon will probably sell more coffee mugs than Sony sells a7RIIIs.



;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## magarity (Nov 16, 2017)

"Indie Camera Gear" on Amazon sells much more realistic lens-lookalike mugs. The only thing is the name on it is "Caniam" since it isn't licensed.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 16, 2017)

Is the mug weather sealed?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 16, 2017)

A coffee mug that back focuses the coffee.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 16, 2017)

I prefer to read DXOMark and DPReview tests before buying this stuff.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 16, 2017)

Marketing missed the perfect moment to launch a 50mm f/1.0 IS L coffee mug and see the net go wild...


----------



## tron (Nov 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon will probably sell more coffee mugs than Sony sells a7RIIIs.


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jcleare (Nov 16, 2017)

That's slick. Ill take any nice-ish camera related coffee cup. My two favorite hobbies. Yes please.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon will probably sell more coffee mugs than Sony sells a7RIIIs.




;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## zim (Nov 16, 2017)

I have to get me one of those hipster F1's

Small lightweight mirrorless..... Perfect


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2017)

I wonder how much DR the miniature camera will have? ;D


----------



## Ah-Keong (Nov 17, 2017)

can I have a 100-400mm bottle?


----------



## TommyLee (Nov 17, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Is the mug weather sealed?




you made me laugh out loud.....
I like this one


----------



## slclick (Nov 17, 2017)

Ah-Keong said:


> can I have a 100-400mm bottle?



The plastic on the 100-400 bottle was a bit soft so they made a 2nd version and now people are cutting their lips on it., it's pretty sharp.


----------



## testthewest (Nov 17, 2017)

Canoneer said:


> Sony announces the a7R III, Nikon announces the D850, Panasonic announces the G9, Canon announces - coffee cups...



Everybody is doing the best he can this year!

...but knowing canon, you probably get a cheaper mug by buying an used lens, remove the glass and use the rest as a drinking device.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 17, 2017)

Canon, yeah! Finally I know what to put on my Christmas wish list ... er, NOT! :



KeithBreazeal said:


> Is the mug weather sealed?


Throw dirt over it, dive it into water and look if it still works 
My guess is, that'll be better sealed than any other L lens.
But it is also sensible to dropping it ;D


----------



## DJL329 (Nov 17, 2017)

Ah-Keong said:


> can I have a 100-400mm bottle?



Yes, but it's still the old, "pump" design. So be careful not to fill it up at 400mm and then zoom out to 100mm, or you'll splash water all over yourself! ;D


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 17, 2017)

Why does the slider photos on the official fan goods page also show an (apparently) real F1 camera with box in addition to the mugs and such. Are they going to sell retro film cameras on the fan page as well?


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 17, 2017)

That’s seems to be a fanciful USB stick. 16gb storage capacity. 



MrFotoFool said:


> Why does the slider photos on the official fan goods page also show an (apparently) real F1 camera with box in addition to the mugs and such. Are they going to sell retro film cameras on the fan page as well?


----------



## RGF (Nov 18, 2017)

Let's see - Canon 24 TS-E or mug. I think I'll go with the mug


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 18, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> Why does the slider photos on the official fan goods page also show an (apparently) real F1 camera with box in addition to the mugs and such. Are they going to sell retro film cameras on the fan page as well?



They do have miniature cameras which aren't USB sticks and they are very well made. I have the one on the left and it came in a clean Perspex/plastic display box.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 18, 2017)

https://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=22632

*You Can Now Save Your Digital Images on a Miniature Canon IV SB Rangefinder Camera*

it's a usb drive. 8gb and 16gb version is available.

http://cweb.canon.jp/canon-official-fan-goods/lineup/musb-f1-16gb.html

*MUSB F-1 16GB (A.M.: USB Drive, 16 Gb)

*





http://cweb.canon.jp/canon-official-fan-goods/




expatinasia said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the slider photos on the official fan goods page also show an (apparently) real F1 camera with box in addition to the mugs and such. Are they going to sell retro film cameras on the fan page as well?
> ...


----------



## tankhimo (Dec 14, 2017)

Canon Japan has already run out of stock on mugs, and the only ebay seller is asking triple price. Canon USA doesn't know if or when they will be available, which means never. I wish I didn't read this post...


----------



## tron (Dec 14, 2017)

tankhimo said:


> Canon Japan has already run out of stock on mugs, and the only ebay seller is asking triple price. Canon USA doesn't know if or when they will be available, which means never. I wish I didn't read this post...


Indeed! The 16gb F-1 usb has the cost of a Canon pancake lens!


----------



## frankaz (Dec 29, 2017)

They're awesome! And, yes, it comes with an instruction manual. Since the instructions come in both Japanese and English, they may be sold in the US. 

PS: My husband knew someone visiting from Japan and colluded to get them for me =)


----------



## RGF (Jan 10, 2018)

when can we (in the US) buy these items?


----------

